# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΚΡΑΔΑΣΜΟΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟ

## drazil7

Καλησπερα παιδες....Αντιμετωπιζω με ενα περιεργο προβλημα με τον διαδρομο μου και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας !!!!! Προκειται για εναν διαδρομο της MFI των 2,7 HP. Εχει τωρα καμποσο καιρο που μου βγαζει εντονους κραδασμους-τρεμουλο... φανταστηκα οτι θα ειναι καποιο ρουλεμαν καποιου κινητου μερους αλλα δεν ειναι αφου αποσυνδεσα το μοτερ απο τον ταπητα βγαζοντας τον ιμαντα που δινει την κινηση και το τρεμουλο συνεχιζε...αρα εχουμε θεμα στο μοτερ !!! Αποφασισα να ανοιξω το μοτερ να δω μακροσκοπικα μηπως συμβαινει κατι με καποιο ρουλεμαν αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι, παρολα αυτα τα ρουλεμαν αλλαχτηκαν...τα καρβουνακια σχεδον καινουργια !!!! Εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι το τρεμουλο δεν εμφανιζεται σε συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα...μπορει να ξεκινησει ειτε απο την αρχη ειτε κατα την διαρκεια της αυξησης της ταχυτητας...ειναι φορες που ενω προσπαθω να ανεβασω ταχυτητα , ξεκιναει το τρεμουλο και δεν αφηνει τον διαδρομο να ανεβασει ταχυτητα μενοντας σταθερα σε καποια. Επισης, οταν ξανασυνδεσα το μοτερ με τα κινητα μερη βαζοντας τον ιμαντα , διαπιστωσα οτι μπορω να σταματησω τον ταπητα με το χερι μου, ανεβηκα και πανω να τρεξω , καταλαβα οτι ο διαδρομος δεν εχει δυναμη αφου σε καθε μου βημα κομπιαζε και μετα απο λιγο ενιωσα στον αερα μια παραξενη μυρωδια καμμενου  :W00t:  που συνοδευτηκε απο καπνο στο μοτερ... :Crying:  !!!Ε, μετα απο αυτο ειπα να σταματησω και να απευθυνθω σε καποιον ειδικο !!!  Οποιος πραγματικα μπορει να δωσει καποια ιδεα παρακαλω ας το κανει γιατι η τιμη ενος μοτερ μαλλον θα με αναγκασει να τον μετατρεψω σε κρεμαστρα.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> που συνοδευτηκε απο καπνο στο μοτερ...


 Το είδες ? είσαι σίγουρος? 



> τα καρβουνακια σχεδον καινουργια !!!!


 Δεν σε πείραζε να τα αλλάξεις 
Να το πας πρώτα σε ειδικό περιελίξεων να το τεστάρει . στις πλακέτες μεριά δεν φαίνονται τίποτα καμμένα?

----------


## drazil7

> Το είδες ? είσαι σίγουρος? 
>  Δεν σε πείραζε να τα αλλάξεις 
> Να το πας πρώτα σε ειδικό περιελίξεων να το τεστάρει . στις πλακέτες μεριά δεν φαίνονται τίποτα καμμένα?[/COLOR]


.
.
.
Καταρχας να σε ευχαριστησω για τον χρονο σου.
     Ναι τον καπνο τον ειδα γιατι ειχα ηδη το καλυμμα του μοτερ βγαλμενο...Οσον αφορα τα καρβουνακια απλα φανταστηκα οτι θα ηταν δυσκολο τα καρβουνακια να προκαλεσουν κατι τετοιο (χωρις φυσικα να ειμαι γνωστης) .... Στις πλακετες δεν φαινεται κατι μεμπτο !!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όσο και ναναι ο καπνός στο μοτέρ δεν μπορεί να αμεληθεί (γιαυτό να πας να το δουν και σύγκριση κόστους επισκευής του ίδιου μοτέρ) σε προφέσορες περιελίξεων.

----------


## fgrek27

καλησπέρα πανο.
Το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο μοτέρ και στο ταπέτο .Αυτό συνέβη για τη δεν έβαζες λίπανση στο ταπέτο.
το κόστος επισκευής περίπου 250€.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Να πω τη χαζομάρα μου;
Ένα μοτέρ ή δουλεύει ή δεν δουλεύει. Γιατί να κάνει διακοπές όποτε του καπνίσει; (κάπνισε το μοτέρ ή τα γύρω από αυτό :Wink: 
Γιατί να μη γίνονται η διακοπές από τη τροφοδοσία του;

----------


## drazil7

Καλησπερα φιλαρακια και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον....Γρηγορη η λιπανση γινοτανε τακτικα με λιπαντικο σπρει σιλικονης !!! Αντωνη το καπνισμα προηλθε καθαρα απο το μοτερ....Τωρα ακουστε μια καινουργια εκδοχη που μου ειπε ενας περιελικτης σε καποια αλλη πολη που ετειχε να βρεθω....λοιπον μου λεει το προβλημα κατα 95% προερχεται απο την πλακετα και συγκεκριμενα εκει που μετατρεπεται το εναλλασσομενο ρευμα του σπιτιου μας σε συνεχες...εκει λοιπον ισχυριζεται οτι υπαρχει το προβλημα και οτι ο καπνος  οφειλεται στο οτι το μοτερ , κατω απο αυτες τις συνθηκες, δουλεψε πιεσμενα και ζοριστηκε και φυσικα και επομενα καπνισε....ΑΥΤΑ....τα συμπερασματα δικα σας....Αυριο θα ερθει ενας φιλος ηλεκτρονικος για να μετρησει την πλακετα και θα σας εχω νεα...

----------


## FILMAN

Αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα "εκει που μετατρεπεται το εναλλασσομενο ρευμα του σπιτιου μας σε συνεχες" θα είχε βγει καπνός από την πλακέτα δεδομένου ότι όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα που ακολουθούν μόνο με συνεχές δουλεύουν.

Κάνε την εξής δοκιμή. Αποσύνδεσε όλα τα καλώδια από το μοτέρ και άφησε τον άξονα ελεύθερο. Στη συνέχεια προσπάθησε να του δώσεις στροφές με το χέρι, ξέρεις, να του δώσεις μια απότομη κίνηση και να το αφήσεις να γυρίσει. Αν δεις ότι κάνει κλωτσήματα έχει βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στο ρώτορα και θέλει περιέλιξη ή αλλαγή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το μοτέρ θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα (τώρα εξαιτίας καπνού) , αλλά και η τροφοδοσία από πλακέτα δεν μπορεί να μείνει ανυποψίαστη εξαιτίας του παρακάτω.



> Εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι* οτι το τρεμουλο δεν εμφανιζεται σε συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα*...μπορει να ξεκινησει *ειτε απο την αρχη* ειτε κατα την *διαρκεια της αυξησης* της ταχυτητας...


Εννοείτε αν έχει βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες θα το κάνει συνεχώς .
Δεν μπορεί ο ενδιαφερόμενος να προβάλλει 2 φωτογραφίες με το μοτέρ και 2 όψεις πλακέτας?

----------


## drazil7

Καλησπερα ....σημερα πηγα το μοτερ σε περιελικτη για να το δει...του εδωσε απευθειας ρευμα το αφησε να δουλεψει (δεν εκανε το παραμικρο,δουλευε τελεια) και μου ειπε οτι και συμφωνα και με τα αμπερ που βλεπει αποκλειει το προβλημα στο μοτερ...μπορω να ανεβασω φωτο αυριο

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλιστα... Οπότε τώρα αρχίζει το ψάξιμο στην πλακέτα...

----------

